
Lacking DRM, WebM May Lose Out to Flash  - kqr2
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2363980,00.asp
======
bediger
The article rather un-critically accepts the necessity of DRM. That very
necessity is quite questionable, given that almost all video uploader to
YouTube don't really care about their "property rights", and are more
concerned with getting the message out there, with escaping obscurity.

This is the kind of article that makes people get on the ol' tin-foil hat
about how media conglomerates carefully control ("censor") the content they
put out there.

